# Blue Buffalo vs. Activa vs. Taste of the Wilderness vs ???



## jmm84 (Mar 31, 2013)

Looking for a new dog food for my girls. Im tired of paying Blue Buffalo prices when I know there are other brands available. Currently, they are on Blue Buffalo Wilderness (Grain-free and high in protein). 

I saw some posts on here from last year about Activa that it contains bad ingredients. However, I looked at the ingredients on the back of a small bag I bought to try out and compared with the Dog Advisors pet ingredient list and couldn't find the "bad ingredients" previously mentioned on another thread. 

Ive also considered Taste of the Wild. Just looking for suggestions to keep my girls grain-free, healthy, and good food. I have an 84lb Rhodesian/Vizla mix and a Pit mix. They go through a 30lb bag in about 3.5 weeks. So looking to see if there is a cheaper--just as good--option. 

Thanks!


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

I have never heard of Activa, but have been feeding TOTW buffalo/venison formula with good results. It's about $42 for a 30lb bag, which is a bit cheaper than Blue Buffalo. (probably at least $10 cheaper a bag). I had been feeding Earthborn Primitive, which is good but also pretty pricey. I didn't thoroughly compare every ingredient, but the protein, fat, and nutrient levels were comparable between the Earthborn and TOTW. I am currently feeding two large dogs (a St Bernard and a shepherd/sighthound mix) and two medium terrier mixes (one 20 punder and one 30 pounder). We go through a lot of food. 30 lbs of food might last 2 weeks. A lot of people have been recommending 4Health from Tractor Supply, but I don't have one close by, so I haven't tried it.


----------



## jmm84 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for your help. I think I am going to try TOTW. Looking at other brands they are MORE expensive than Blue.


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

Yeah-Earthborn was pretty pricey. I think it was still a teeny bit cheaper or about the same as Blue in my area, but still pretty high dollar. TOTW buffalo/venison is very similar to Earthborn Primitive, which is why I switched over to it.


----------



## BlueDiamond (Mar 18, 2013)

Blue Buffalo puppy was expensive at petsmart in my area, I think it was $18 for a 5lb bag. My pup didnt do well on it anyway (runs). I go to a smaller local store now that sells acana and orijen cheaper than anywhere else ive seen it. I like the real meat % in those foods also. My pup is now 4 months and i think I finally found a kibble that she loves, and not too expensive. She is now on just Acana wild prairie (all life stages), after a gradual mix switch, and doing great. Im only paying $14.99 for a 5lb bag of acana, and soon will be stepping up to the bigger bags which get even cheaper per lb. It really depends on prices in your area, and obviously what your dogs do best on.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I have had great results with every dog I've put on TOTW, so I defiantly suggest it!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

We've had Gypsy on a number of high quality foods (some grain free and some not) in rotation. She does best on Taste of the Wild.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Can you give us a link for Activa? Are you sure you have the right name?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

jmm84 said:


> Thanks for your help. I think I am going to try TOTW. Looking at other brands they are MORE expensive than Blue.


The only earthborn formula that is any good is the primitive naturals all the other formulas are jut a bunch of plant fillers & not worth your money. 

Any high quality food is going to be on the pricier side. Expect to pay for the good stuff. 

Blue has bad issues with making a lot of dogs sick I was going to feed it but decided not to. 

I feed back to basics right now but might have to find something else due tithe price of that getting more then I can (it's not about the willingness to pay its about the ability to pay lol) so if this food goes up any more I will have to find something else.

It's a shame because they really really like it & they are really really doing well on it.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

dogdragoness said:


> The only earthborn formula that is any good is the primitive naturals all the other formulas are jut a bunch of plant fillers & not worth your money.
> 
> Any high quality food is going to be on the pricier side. Expect to pay for the good stuff.
> 
> ...


Actually...Primitive Natural has outrageously high ash levels...


I really like EB's Great Plains Feast. On paper, might not be the most ideal formula (though, you could really do much worse), but in the end, the most important thing is how your dog actually does on the formula...and this is one food that Abbie does amazing on. Closest I've seen to raw fed poops, and her coat is amazing on it. And it's lower ash than primitive natural...


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

its still pricey for what it is. if im going to drop money on a food i want it to be a good one. i have fed EB/PN with better results then the other formulas, as i have a dog with high calorie/protien needs. if the protien/calorie content is too low she becomes horribly thin.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with you, but I think that Primitive Natural is deceiving you because of it's label. If it's got high ash content (which it does at 12%), that is an indicator of poor quality meats being used, and there has been talk about the ill effects of using a dog food with high ash, long term.


----------



## AliciaL (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you looked at Kirkland? They have a grain free and regular food. Both are relatively high quality at a REALLY great price... Both are available at costco.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I think Kirkland is made at diamond which I wouldn't feel comfortable feeding but others might not be as picky as me ... As soon as I read how high the ash was I switched ... It was a shame cuz they really did pretty good on it


----------

